# "Culinaria" books reissued?



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I have 4 of the "culinaria" series of books: greece, france, italy and spain. These are great books that go into the regions of each country and talk about their respective specialties, products, and food industries. they have been out of print for some time and there were a few that never actually made it to publication. I was recently looking them up and saw on a retail website that most of them are being reissued later this year.

does anyone have any of these books? how do you like them? i'm curious about the "united states" and "germany"  books in specific.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Halmstad, did you note who is reissuing them, and exactly when?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have a couple of them. I'm actually pretty disappointed in them as they are very surface fluff and little real cooking content. Pretty photos. More touristy to me than cooking.

I have the german one and was deeply disappointed in their discussion of the various sausages. Just no info there.

I'd say skip them, but you might be looking for something different from them than I am.

Costco had a bunch of them last week, quite a range, but I didin't give them a second glance.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

the publisher is: h.f. ullman

publication date is: 10.10.2010

i found these on barnes and noble website.

i understand how you feel phatch. there is a lot of fluff and not much in the way of recipes. i guess i don't really consider them cookbooks as much as they are culinary reference books dedicated to the specific regions of countries. they are not absolutely complete, but what book can when dealing with such a wide range of subjects?

i enjoy these books for what they are. they are simple and give a very general perspective on the subject.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Halmstad, I have the same four volumes that you do. Agree that they are very interesting reading. Not cookbooks though, as phatch mentioned. www.jessicasbiscuit.com still has a bunch of them for sale.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Costco had stacks again today.


----------

